# 5DMk4 vs GH4 vs A7RII 4K Video Quality Quick Review by Tony Northrup.



## Yiannis A - Greece (Sep 10, 2016)

Dear friends,

I just came across Tony's quick review of the three cameras shooting video and i have to say that 5D Mk4 looks very sharp (it was about time) but, the noise is terrible (especially at ISO12800) compared to Panasonic and Sony! Can it be true? I personally think that something is wrong with the video because i've tested the GH4 myself last year and the video was awful above ISO3200; the same is true for Sony from ISO6400 onwards! My personal opinion is that, Tony is quite biased against 5D Mk4 (also watch his other video about DPRaw). I'm a witness myself about GH4 and i have to say that GH4 is nowhere as near as good at high ISO and that Sony A7Rii is only good at super 35 mode.

Please take a look and express your opinion freely.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMcXq1cqo4A

Have a nice time wherever around the globe you are, be surrounded by those you love the most.

Yours
Yiannis A.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Sep 11, 2016)

I saw this video last night and I was pretty displeased with his opinions, which don't seem to be reflected in the results I was seeing. The image coming from the 5D4 is absolutely crisp and the color looks outstanding - especially at 12,800 while the other two cameras have horrible color at those ISO levels. The only caveat being the noise you can see dancing on the walls. That said, the image is so much better looking that applying a minimal amount of post processing noise reduction and sacrificing some detail wouldn't hurt the image too much. We also don't know any of the settings used it the cameras to record these videos.

That said, the 5D4 really doesn't break any ground as a video camera and the needs of a pure video shooter should be met by another camera. I've said it before and I'll say it again. I'm just glad Canon didn't sacrifice any advancement in the ability to take images in order to improve video features...I will likely never use video on this camera, but it's nice that they're there.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Sep 11, 2016)

What is shocking is that Jarod Polin (FroKnowsPhoto), someone who is not even a Canon shooter, is able to communicate the value of Canon video features which Tony, a long time Canon shooter, is unable to realize: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sADmN7oADeI﻿

Tony just glosses over this phenomenal feature. Why? ???


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 11, 2016)

StudentOfLight said:


> What is shocking is that Jarod Polin (FroKnowsPhoto), someone who is not even a Canon shooter, is able to communicate the value of Canon video features which Tony, a long time Canon shooter, is unable to realize: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sADmN7oADeI﻿
> 
> Tony just glosses over this phenomenal feature. Why? ???



I liked Jared Polin when he first came out, he was very gritty and 'real'. When he moved to endless/mindless content and his 'sniff' tests I drifted away.

However I recently saw a few of his newer posts and boy has he grown! Blown away by his down to earth and irreverent point of view. Love his 'five minute portrait' series (the hour plus ones) and the subsequent reveals. You might not like his editing style but you can see the entire process from start to finish warts and all, and very few media personalities are prepared or able to be so professionally humble. Yes he has an ego and a personality, but he lets us see everything, which puts his output in much better perspective and gives all of us a baseline for what we are doing, where ever we are on the spectrum.

Great source for newer photographers and introduces some of us older hacks newer ideas.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 11, 2016)

StudentOfLight said:


> What is shocking is that Jarod Polin (FroKnowsPhoto), someone who is not even a Canon shooter, is able to communicate the value of Canon video features which Tony, a long time Canon shooter, is unable to realize: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sADmN7oADeI﻿
> 
> Tony just glosses over this phenomenal feature. Why? ???



Yes, but did you read the comments? Every other camera on earth has done this for years! Canon is soooo out of date. What else is new? 

Jack


----------



## IglooEater (Sep 11, 2016)

At ISO 12,800 the main place you see noise is on the wall behind him. You don't see as much of the wall on the GH4, (deliberately it looks) but if you look below the window, it looks rather similar to the 5D IV. As for the Sony, if you look to the left (our left) of the window you can see some shifting artifacts in the gray tones that make me thing that the Sony is applying a good deal of noise reduction before recording the video. (Which would explain why it looks softer) Over all I like the sharpness of the canon most, and the colour of the Sony least. The noise in any of these cameras looks fairly easy to deal with, frankly-nothing I'd consider worrisome.


----------



## raptor3x (Sep 11, 2016)

IglooEater said:


> At ISO 12,800 the main place you see noise is on the wall behind him. You don't see as much of the wall on the GH4, (deliberately it looks) but if you look below the window, it looks rather similar to the 5D IV. As for the Sony, if you look to the left (our left) of the window you can see some shifting artifacts in the gray tones that make me thing that the Sony is applying a good deal of noise reduction before recording the video. (Which would explain why it looks softer) Over all I like the sharpness of the canon most, and the colour of the Sony least. The noise in any of these cameras looks fairly easy to deal with, frankly-nothing I'd consider worrisome.



I was surprised just how much sharper the Canon was than the GH4 and the A7Rii at ISO 12,800. If you look at his hair during that segment you can see that although the Canon shows more noise it absolutely destroys the other two in terms of detail which makes me think that the GH4 and A7Rii are applying much more noise reduction than the 5DIV.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Sep 11, 2016)

Why is there such disparity with respect to focus?


----------



## pwp (Sep 12, 2016)

The GH4 is my go-to camera for video. I bought it specifically FOR video. The times I need more than 1600 iso is basically never. The GH4 is such an easy camera to use and the results absolutely cream the 5D MkIII for video. 

MFT is never going to deliver a low light monster. If your needs fall into that category, get a Sony A7sII. Can't wait for the imminent Panasonic GH5. 

-pw


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 12, 2016)

Yiannis A - Greece said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I just came across Tony's quick review of the three cameras shooting video and i have to say that 5D Mk4 looks very sharp (it was about time) but, the noise is terrible (especially at ISO12800) compared to Panasonic and Sony! Can it be true? I personally think that something is wrong with the video because i've tested the GH4 myself last year and the video was awful above ISO3200; the same is true for Sony from ISO6400 onwards! My personal opinion is that, Tony is quite biased against 5D Mk4 (also watch his other video about DPRaw). I'm a witness myself about GH4 and i have to say that GH4 is nowhere as near as good at high ISO and that Sony A7Rii is only good at super 35 mode.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 12, 2016)

scottkinfw said:


> Yiannis A - Greece said:
> 
> 
> > Dear friends,
> ...



Seems to be overflowing with snide remarks. Did Canon snub him like it seems Nikon snubbed Ken Rockwell. I find reviews delivered in such a manner to be condescending, even insulting, and it make me think I have better things to do with my time than watch. So, maybe ultimately, the approach will backfire.

Jack


----------

